# (request) (mod) headphone mic remap



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

OK so me and several other users would like to able to use apple style headphones with the mic on our fascinates and mesmerizes ( beats, skull candy, ect..) I was wondering if someone could develops a mod to remap the mic configuration on our phone for it to work without an ugly adaptor I believe it is just the positive and ground our reversed. Thanks and I'd do it myself if I knew how so if anyone has advice for that as well I'd take it.


----------



## Wessiide (Aug 11, 2011)

I would recommend trying to contact supercurio of voodoo control fame he may have some pointers or for the right price an app or kernel mod for ya. You can find him on twitter or irc.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to s/m/f. the dev subsforum is reserved for releases.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd be interested in this too, if you do end up figuring anything out.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm thinking its over my head but if we get enough interest maybe some dev will tackle it.


----------



## harrisyw (Dec 21, 2011)

I am very interested in this as well. If this was released as a root only app in the market, I know multiple users in my family that would purchase it.


----------

